# Dumb Audio Hookup Question



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

I have a Yamaha HTR-6050 reciever. It has 2 digital optical hookups and 1 digital coaxial hookup. My problem is that I have 3 devices that use digital optical connections (PS3, XBOX 360, and HD satellite reciever). Part of my problem is this reciever only plays video through HDMI connections and requires a seperate audio connection. Basically my question is, what can I do to get digital audio from all 3 of my devices? Is there any type of conversion cable to convert the optical cable to digital coaxial? Would my only option be to upgrade recievers (not going to happen for a while)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is by far the cheapest option, Look here at a Toslink switch. for $12 you cant go wrong however it is a manual switch so no remote.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Same thing, cheaper, with free shipping.

http://www.emtcompany.com/products/...toslink-optical-cable-selector-switch-box.htm


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Another option is to use analog connection for the HD satellite (but maybe you'll loose some clarity compared to optical) :bigsmile:

I'm sure that you enjoy more the movies with the PS3 and XBOX, Right??? ... and SAT is secondary ... :bigsmile:


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

You can also buy a Toslink to digital coax converter. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2948&seq=1&format=2


----------

